# Bhyve progress



## usdmatt (Apr 27, 2015)

Didn't realise things had got this far...



> bhyve running 10 vCPU, 40GB RAM Windows 2012R2 guest in the labs at Nahanni


https://twitter.com/nahannisys/status/591733319357730816

Just hope this (and the comment about getting the changes in by BSDCan) is a sign that big things are starting to come of age in bhyve.


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 27, 2015)

This is good stuff. Awesome.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't even start a single core FreeBSD image with bhyve


----------



## kpa (Apr 28, 2015)

SirDice said:


> I can't even start a single core FreeBSD image with bhyve



Do you have the required hardware? You need a quite recent Intel/AMD CPU with "Extended Page Tables" support.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2015)

I know, it's an Intel Core i5 with both VT-x and VT-d turned on, so it should be supported. I get some error message about an unimplemented register (from the top of my head). I found the same error on 11-CURRENT where it's supposedly fixed. The patch was MFC'ed to 10-STABLE three months ago. Just finished rebuilding world again with updated sources. If I still get the error tonight I'm going to submit a PR for it.

Edit: Looked up my CPU and it should support EPT. http://ark.intel.com/products/68316


----------



## grehan@ (Apr 29, 2015)

If it's an unimplemented MSR, use the "-w" option so it can be ignored.

But, please file a PR even after this (the register value will be printed out). We don't have access to all types of CPUs so there are always new MSRs sneaking in.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2015)

grehan@ said:


> If it's an unimplemented MSR, use the "-w" option so it can be ignored.


Yes, that was it. I remember trying that too because it was mentioned in the 11-CURRENT PR, didn't work though. 



> But, please file a PR even after this (the register value will be printed out). We don't have access to all types of CPUs so there are always new MSRs sneaking in.


Yeah, I'll refer to the 11-CURRENT PR as I get the exact same values for the MSR. It also had a few commands for extra info, I'll add those too.


----------

